# endurance/competative trails partner wanted



## Rocky Mountain Rider (Jul 9, 2015)

Rode endurance about 10 yrs ago. Looking to start again but seems like most the rides have moved to the southern part of Indiana. Looking for someone from the west central Indiana area who's interested in endurance and sharing gas and hauling to the rides and conditioning together for the 2016 season by riding trails like Owen Putnam, JW Jones etc.


----------

